# Light bulb for 10g



## ZoZoe (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey everyone I'm buying some low light plants from the awesome umarnasir335. My lights that came with the tank are crud so he recommends a clip on lamp with a low wattage (13-19w) bulb with around 5000-6500k. I'm having no luck with finding a conventional bulb that fits into a clip on lamp with low watts and the daylight spectrum. I know plenty of members are growing plants in small tanks so I would love some advice on what kind/brands of bulbs you guys use. Thanks!!


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

A CFL wont fit? I use two of these

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/lighting-hoods/marineland-natural-daylight-fluorescent-aquarium-lamp-zid36-16494/cat-36-catid-300015?var_id=36-16494&_t=pfm%3Dcategory%26pfmvalue%3Dfaceted


----------



## ZoZoe (Jul 2, 2014)

Unfortunately the tetra tank I got had LeD dot lights built into the hood so I can't change them out so easily. I did solve my question with the help of umarnasir335. Via private messages. I bought 60watt equivalent CfL bulbs that uses 13 watts at 6500k and bought a 7$ clip on lamp at Walmart. Problem solved but at least this might help some others that are clueless noobs like me :lol:


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I use 4 CFL 26 watt 6500k on my 100g and 37g. I use 13 watt 6500k on 2 of my 10g, 20g, and 2.5g tanks. Look in my picture albums on my profile, under planted 37g and friends. I have a picture of my light set up. I use work light reflector hung vertically very close to the water surface to give me high light. I also use a clip on lamp for my 2.5g. I pretty much use it as of now to grow riccia with lol.


----------



## ZoZoe (Jul 2, 2014)

Does your 2.5 g have a lid? Mine has a hood but I'm going to have to remove it or leave it open for the light to come through. I'm very concerned about having my aquarium open because a. A light not meant for aquariums is hovering over it and b. My fish may attempt to jump out? Should I have some sort of clear acrylic or glass over the top of the aquarium...? Or can I shine the light through the side glass walls of the aquarium and leave my hood down?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

How about a stand up desk lamp with adjustable head and a glass top. I leave my tanks open I'm willing to take that risk.


----------



## ZoZoe (Jul 2, 2014)

I think I will use the clamp lamp I bought and purchase this glass hood to replace the plastic black hood that came with the tank. Not bad for 12 bucks and it will ease all my worries I think
http://m.petsmart.com/h5/hub?id=htt...lass-top-zid36-16534/cat-36-catid-300074?null


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I never did like the plastic black hoods. I like my lights hovering over my tank. Sounds like you have it all planed out then. CFL with a cheap lamp can definitely grow plants and it's a good way to get started. I still use CFLs, but I wanna try LEDs for my next project.


----------



## ZoZoe (Jul 2, 2014)

I almost had it all planned out except for the fact that the clip on lamp won't clamp on the aquarium itself without the lamp head having to rest on the glass itself which I do not like at all. So close yet so far... I'm thinking of returning the clamp on light, getting a regular standing desk lamp and put it on a taller end table next to the tank x_x not the prettiest set up but way safer and the plants can get all that good ol' 6500k


----------

